# Whisker Walk June 8th



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Me and the boys will be at the Whisker Walk this weekend in Lancaster, MA. We would love to see some other havanese. Come hang out with us and watch Riley strut his stuff in the agility ring.

www.whiskerwalk.org


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Good luck Leeann - have fun.


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Okay - just checked it out. I think Bella and I (plus my two daughters) will attend. I might even get my sister and her dog (not a Havanese but still a cutie) to go too. 

Leeann, I'll let you know if we are a definite.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Have a great time and anyone attending we would love to see photos


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Good luck! Look forward to the videos and pictures!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you everyone, I was in such a hurry this morning what I should have mentioned is the Whisker Walk is a Walk-a-Thon fundraiser to help animal shelters & rescue groups. My original plan was to go and scope out the rescue booths to see if this is something we can consider Havanese Rescue doing next year. 

My training center will be there with some agility equipment and for a small donation anyone can come and give agility a try. They had asked any agility students going to stop by and give a demonstration. I figured this would be a great opportunity for me and Ry to practice outside of our normal territory with lots of distractions, plus help raise some money for our shelters.

Boston Animal Rescue will also be attending if anyone has questions about the 90 dogs rescued last week, I’m sure their booth will be quite busy.

Oh and don’t forget the shopping :biggrin1: lots of vendor booths and demonstrations will be going on throughout the day.

I will definitely try and get some pictures of some of the events, especially if Bella comes out and try’s her paws at agility.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

This sounds like a great event Leeann----I hope you have alot of fun,take pictures,and tell us all about it!

Once we had a similiar fund raiser in this area for our local animal shelter. It was a walk and then they had a police dog or two demonistrate their skills etc. Yours sounds so much more "big" and exciting---but it was fun for us. I just had Vinnie then.....it was fun and he was such a good boy!


----------

